# Anyone use the San Diego Jam knot?



## poolie (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm reading more and more about the advantages of the San Diego Jam knot over the Improved Clinch (my personal favorite). Any of you guys using it? It's basically a *reverse* Improved Clinch, if that makes sense. Below is a link to an animated example.

In two years of using Flourocarbon I can only recall one time an Improved Clinch has failed... and I knew the moment I tied it that it probably wouldn't hold, but my partner was catching fish and I was impatient. That said, I'm always willing to try something better if it comes along. I just practiced tying the knot several times and it's only slightly more difficult than the IC. My first attempt looked like a wad of spaghetti, but after that it looks like a good solid knot that I wouldn't be afraid to use.

https://www.netknots.com/html/san_diego_jam_knot.html


----------



## russ010 (Apr 20, 2010)

I only use that knot on fluoro when I'm throwing heavier than 15# test.. the improved clinch knot has yet to fail me on 15#, but if I'm pitching heavy weights I'll throw the SD Knot


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 21, 2010)

I use that or the good ole polamar knot with my just about everything. I use the polamar 90% of the time, and the SD jam when using a spinnerbait or carolina rigging. I hate tying the polamar when dealing with a spinnerbait.


----------



## poolie (Apr 21, 2010)

bAcKpAiN said:


> I use that or the good ole polamar knot with my just about everything. I use the polamar 90% of the time, and the SD jam when using a spinnerbait or carolina rigging. I hate tying the polamar when dealing with a spinnerbait.



I throw a lot of spinnerbaits and is probably the reason I never warmed up to the palomar.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 21, 2010)

haha the only knot I use on a spinnerbait is the palomer - even on fluoro


----------



## poolie (Apr 21, 2010)

russ010 said:


> haha the only knot I use on a spinnerbait is the palomer - even on fluoro



BTW.. congrats on you catch at Acworth. Impressive for that lake.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know what it is, I just can't finish the knot right on a dumb spinnerbait. It gets hung up, twisted into all sorts of different ways until I give up and use the SD jam knot. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim-Iowa (May 19, 2010)

There are three knots I use about 99% of the time.
1) is the Palomar
2) is the Gryp Knot
3) Double Gryp for joining lines
The last two are used more since I bought this from Bass Pro Shop for $7.95. I like the Gryp knot because every coil grips the tag end.


----------



## BassAddict (May 19, 2010)

Jim-Iowa said:


> I bought this from Bass Pro Shop for $7.95..



Interesting tool, mind explaining what it is or posting a link?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 19, 2010)

dang after all these years i finially know how to tie something besides a fishermans knot


----------



## Jim-Iowa (May 19, 2010)

Bass Addict: It's called a Tie-Fast Tool, I now would never be without it.
They are available at Bass Pro, Cabelas and many fly and tackle shops. I'm buying two more. One For my key ring and on for my fly tying station. I could try to explaing it but this You Tube Demo is better than what I can do.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgdQb958d28


----------

